# Watch Directv on PC Monitor



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

My two teenage kids want to get Directv DVRs for their rooms, but because of space limitations, there is no room for a TV. The only option I have is to see if there is a way to connect the Directv DVR to their PC Monitors. Both have Dell Dimension PCs with 19" LCD Monitors with DVI and VGA inputs. They currently use the DVI ports to connect the PC to the monitor.

Is there any way to use the S-Video or Composite Video out of the Directv receiver and connect it to the PC so they can watch TV on their PC? 

If so, is it a one or the other situation where they can only watch TV or work on the computer, or is there a way they can be surfing the internet and watching TV in a window?

I know there are TV Tuner Cards out there, but I always thought they were for cable or antenna or something.

If anyone can assist, I would appreciate it.


----------



## JDB30 (Sep 6, 2007)

rrbhokies said:


> My two teenage kids want to get Directv DVRs for their rooms, but because of space limitations, there is no room for a TV. The only option I have is to see if there is a way to connect the Directv DVR to their PC Monitors. Both have Dell Dimension PCs with 19" LCD Monitors with DVI and VGA inputs. They currently use the DVI ports to connect the PC to the monitor.
> 
> Is there any way to use the S-Video or Composite Video out of the Directv receiver and connect it to the PC so they can watch TV on their PC?
> 
> ...


I'm a mac person so I don't know if it's possible to accept an AV input to the Dell's but what I do, because I travel internationally a lot, is use the Slingbox AV Pro to send my DVR player's output to my laptop via a broadband connection. The quality is not state of the art but when you're in Thailand looking for a Laker game, it's the only way! However, you should be aware that your kids will be able to control the unit remotely so if you use it yourself, that may present a conflict!


----------



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

There are s-video to DVI converters, but they are *expensive*. Plus you would have to switch the monitor between the computer and D* box.
I would search on 'pc video input'. You should be able to get an expasion card, or perhaps USB adapter that would let you view the video. You're kind of on track with the concept of a tv tuner card, but you just need something with composite inputs.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

RichJewman said:


> I'm a mac person so I don't know if it's possible to accept an AV input to the Dell's but what I do, because I travel internationally a lot, is use the Slingbox AV Pro to send my DVR player's output to my laptop via a broadband connection. The quality is not state of the art but when you're in Thailand looking for a Laker game, it's the only way! However, you should be aware that your kids will be able to control the unit remotely so if you use it yourself, that may present a conflict!


The slingbox is interesting. However, would each kid need their own? I assume you can't have multiple users banging away at it at the same time, correct?


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have that at home. for $100 or so, you can get a PCTV USB stick that has a coax connection and software that lets you watch TV. Hook your receiver to the USB stick and install the software and you can watch TV from your PC. It does not have software to change the channel on the receiver but just use the standard remote and point it at the receiver and you are fine.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

jwd45244 said:


> I have that at home. for $100 or so, you can get a PCTV USB stick that has a coax connection and software that lets you watch TV. Hook your receiver to the USB stick and install the software and you can watch TV from your PC. It does not have software to change the channel on the receiver but just use the standard remote and point it at the receiver and you are fine.


Yeah, all I want to do is have the PC monitor act as the TV screen. So, you're using the coax connection instead of S-Video or Composite. How does Standard Def TV look on a monitor using Coax? I guess sound comes through that as well? What about being able to watch TV in a window? Can you do that, or do you have to either use the monitor as a TV or a PC? Do you know the brand of your PCTV USB stick?


----------



## idoco (Jul 14, 2007)

I keep an older Directv TIVO for this purpose. It is connected to my network at home and is used solely as a DVR video server for my computer network.

You can get one (RCA DVR40, etc) on EBay relatively inexpensively. Works great. The only caveat is that you have to "modify" the stock software (not too difficult to do). After that you have a networked DVR that can be accessed by any computer in your house.

Idoco


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

rrbhokies said:


> Yeah, all I want to do is have the PC monitor act as the TV screen. So, you're using the coax connection instead of S-Video or Composite. How does Standard Def TV look on a monitor using Coax? I guess sound comes through that as well? What about being able to watch TV in a window? Can you do that, or do you have to either use the monitor as a TV or a PC? Do you know the brand of your PCTV USB stick?


You can watch it in a window or full screen, sound comes through fine. I bought it ay my local Best Buy and cannot remember the brand. (It may be PCTV).


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

rrbhokies said:


> My two teenage kids want to get Directv DVRs for their rooms, but because of space limitations, there is no room for a TV. The only option I have is to see if there is a way to connect the Directv DVR to their PC Monitors. Both have Dell Dimension PCs with 19" LCD Monitors with DVI and VGA inputs. They currently use the DVI ports to connect the PC to the monitor.
> 
> Is there any way to use the S-Video or Composite Video out of the Directv receiver and connect it to the PC so they can watch TV on their PC?
> 
> ...


If you use a TV Tuner card, you should be able to watch TV and the computer at the same time. If you want the monitor to just act as a TV, you'll need an adapter box. CNET has a feature on this: http://www.cnet.com/4520-7387_1-6341848-2.html?tag=tab


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

I use an ATI all in wonder card, and run s video and audio from an H10 into the all in wonder card, works great, no HD though.


----------

